# MAC Pigments group buy for Ireland?



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey y'all! 

I don't suppose any other fellow Irish lassies out there would be interested in an Irish group buy on some MAC pigments?

I'd love to add to my collection, but damn, those jars are just far too big for one person to use, it seems such a waste!

Anyone interested in getting together and buying a few pigments, sharing the cost and dividing the pigments equally between us all?

Just thought I'd throw that out there..


----------

